# My Prince



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Well hello! My name is Diana and I recently walked into a Petco and picked up my betta. I call him Prince. Now before I show pictures and justify what is going on in his world. I want to first tell the story. Sunday (March - 30) I went to get my nails done, as glamerous as that sounds. I failed to do this. The nail salon was indeed closed! So my friend and I decieded that there were other things to do. Petco happened to be right across the street and I happen to just love animals, so we were destined to go. I walk into Petco and head straight for the fish. Stopping along the way to notice a specific betta, one that was white, rough, and sick. I spoke to the associate and explained that I was very interested in the betta and wanted to know the price. Turns out, the little bugger wasn't cheap and wasn't to expensive. The associate looks at the rough betta I have, and explains to me that it might not be a good option to buy him. 'He looks as if he might die.' I ask him to please hold the fish, because I have other things I'd like to get for him.

Yes, I know he was dying. I have been around all animals for most of my life! So I have an idea of when an animal doesn't look it's best. Yes, the fish had bacteria growing on it completely no back fin, for a halfmoon betta - this is not good. The associate continues to attempt to help kill the fish, by putting to much medicine into his little, what would you call it - plastic hole. Shocking the betta. He comes to me, as I'm picking out aquatic plants, and explains that I should choose another betta. Furious as I am, I stomp over to my betta. Determinded to help this fish. I take the top off of the plastic death trap and stick my finger in the container aggiating him. Talking to him like a crazy person in the store - I am sure I received looks. I just want to see him move, if he moves - I'll take him. Not moving at first, Prince allows me to rub on him. Shocker huh? So I keep rubbing and rubbing and rubbing. He finally moves. I look at the assoicate and I simple say; "I'm buying him now if you could please take these aquatic plants out of your tank, I'd be glad to be on my way." Running out of time, I felt like getting Prince home was the only way this was going to work. So I headed home with my dying fish. 

I arrive at home. Set on my journey of accomplishing this task. I set my tank up. Get the water temperature perfect, plant in tank, filter ready, and light checked off my list. Added medicine (only half the dose recommended) and put Prince in. I watched him stay completely still. Then he investigates. Seeming to do a complete u turn on me; I decided I was going to document his journey from nothing to beauty. This is my way of starting his story. 

WELCOME TO MY PRINCE'S LIFE! 

I hope you enjoy the process.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 1*

#Day1 of #transformation. 

#Prince being difficult. Can't seem to enjoy his food at all. Flakea and pelts aren't working for him. Though I captured this photo with him almost getting the flake; he turns around to spit it out. You can see the fin rot on the back of his tail.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 2*

#Day2 of #transformation

#Prince is looking so much whiter. Grumpy but a active.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 3*

#Day3 of #transformation

#Prince seems to notice me and my camera. It's as if he doesn't mind me being nosey and capturing pictures of him. I've noticed the more my face is close to his aquarium, the more he comes around to look back at me. He doesn't look so grumpy and sick. Though I must say I have cleaned his tank, added new water, and more medicine. Still some bacteria noticeable but clearing up slowly. I took two photos on #Day3. #Prince was being very photogenic.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, what a lucky guy to have you to care for him, its awesome how much hes colored up already. I cant wait to see how he turns out


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Wow, what a lucky guy to have you to care for him, its awesome how much hes colored up already. I cant wait to see how he turns out


Thank you so much! I'm glad you noticed the change too. I feared it might just be me hoping for him to get better.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I know how you feel, when you see your betta every day its hard to notice the differences 
And his fins are starting to look better from what I can see


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> I know how you feel, when you see your betta every day its hard to notice the differences
> And his fins are starting to look better from what I can see


Awesome! I am curious to see how long it actually takes for him to start regrowing his fins. I'm hoping the bacteria hasn't completely destroyed him.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 4*

#Day4 of #transformation

#Prince is constantly darting from me. Making it a challenge to capture his fins. Finally resting for a minute he gives me two opportunities to snag a photo. Thanks buddy! Still some bacteria. However his mobility is off the chart. This is the first time I am seeing him really be able to move around without struggling at times.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's good news that he is starting to swim better


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

That's awesome that hes already doing better! I can't wait to see his progress


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> That's good news that he is starting to swim better


Yes he is. I came home to check him out, which I have been pumped up about all day. For him to dart all over the place. But as I sit here doing my school work on the side of his tank; he just seems to want to float and watch me. It's interesting how these little buggers work. They me aggressive with other fish but they are fascinated by humans.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

KafkaDream said:


> That's awesome that hes already doing better! I can't wait to see his progress


Why thank you! I am excited as well. I hope he turns out healthier and happier!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

myprince said:


> Yes he is. I came home to check him out, which I have been pumped up about all day. For him to dart all over the place. But as I sit here doing my school work on the side of his tank; he just seems to want to float and watch me. It's interesting how these little buggers work. They me aggressive with other fish but they are fascinated by humans.


I agree, its amazing to see their little personalities 
In the case of my females when ever I come to the tank the first thing they think is "is the food lady giving us food!" and they all come visit together where I am and will follow me if I move to the other side of the tank lol
Its cute that he watches you  he must want to now how to do homework :lol:


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> I agree, its amazing to see their little personalities
> In the case of my females when ever I come to the tank the first thing they think is "is the food lady giving us food!" and they all come visit together where I am and will follow me if I move to the other side of the tank lol
> Its cute that he watches you  he must want to now how to do homework :lol:


 
How many females do you have? How were you able to get them to mingle with each other? I have never owned a female. I have always had males. But I do want to (later down the road) buy one. I would like to breed one day. I've been doing research on all of it and I think it would be a beautiful thing to experience. I already bread and raise my own guppies. However they are to feed my False Map Turtle.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Can not wait to get home and take Day 5 pictute of transformation. Also hoping to get off earlier to be able to go shopping for more aquatic plants after work. Anyone have any ideas? Looking for something that will grow quick, not to large, and has some color - like reds. Also wanted lots of leaves. If you have an known species of aquatic plant that you would say fits the description - please do not hesiate to post!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

myprince said:


> How many females do you have? How were you able to get them to mingle with each other? I have never owned a female. I have always had males. But I do want to (later down the road) buy one. I would like to breed one day. I've been doing research on all of it and I think it would be a beautiful thing to experience. I already bread and raise my own guppies. However they are to feed my False Map Turtle.


I have 10 females in a 40 gallon tank . They live together in sorority. Usually sororities are hit and miss but luckily mine worked out. All of my girls are relatively docile to one another in betta terms  Females are fun to have. They also have big personalities like males. 
Just some extra info on sororities:
The minimum tank size is 10 gallons
Minimum of 4 bettas, the more the better but keep in mind the size of the tank
Tends to work best when they go into the tank young or siblings
They should be all put in at the same time so one doesn't think they have intruders on their territory.
You have to be prepared if they don't work or if one gets beat up to much or one is to aggressive or if it falls apart- always have a back up plan
Unfortunetly sororities are not a %100 definite thing and sometimes all the sudden your girls cant stand each other and can no longer live together 
Lots of cover and hiding places so the girls can get away from each other if need be
Some fin nipping is to be expected when first starting out as they are astablishing rank

Hopefully this was helpful


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

What a noticeable difference even after that first day! 

Bettas are such personable creatures! Having my two boys has shown me just how amazing these fish are!


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

You are a saint! Prince is lucky you took him home  He really is looking better already!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*oooo plants!*

Went and got two more plants. The store did not have a wonderful selection but choose two that fit my taste. Also I was going for some hiding spots.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 5*

#Day5 of #transformation

#Prince received two new plants. His tank was freshened up with new water and a dose of medicine. He's been investigating the new foliage. Still I have not seen him eat any....


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww he looks happy


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> What a noticeable difference even after that first day!
> 
> Bettas are such personable creatures! Having my two boys has shown me just how amazing these fish are!


Thank you! I haven't really been able to see the difference, maybe because I seem him every day. I'm glad others are able to see the difference.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 6*

DAY 6 of Transofrmation was undocumented. I was wrapped up in my Saturday I did not have enough energy or time per my hospital visit to wait for Prince to give in. Through out the weekend I found it a challenge to actually take pictures of him. He was being so stubborn. :-(


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 7*

DAY 7 of Transformation
With the same challenge of him darting from me – I just started snapping pictures left and right. I got a lot of Prince eating off the floor. Which I find completely weird. This is the only time I have found him to eat. That I have seen let me remind you. The fourth photo (left to right) and fifth photo seems to show where he was in the beginning of puffing out at me. Why? I am not sure. I had my blue nails all on the glass so I assumed that could have been the cause as to this is the first time he was to do this. The sixth photo really shows his tail fin and it is looking beautiful! In another week I plan to take a new photo and use one of the old photos I had and Photoshop it to were the first old photo is placed on top of the second new photo showing how much his tail has grown. I feel there might just be a little bit of growth. Again I could just be getting my hopes up. He’s been a real character over the weekend.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

myprince said:


> DAY 7 of Transformation
> With the same challenge of him darting from me – I just started snapping pictures left and right. I got a lot of Prince eating off the floor. Which I find completely weird. This is the only time I have found him to eat. That I have seen let me remind you. The fourth photo (left to right) and fifth photo seems to show where he was in the beginning of puffing out at me. Why? I am not sure. I had my blue nails all on the glass so I assumed that could have been the cause as to this is the first time he was to do this. The sixth photo really shows his tail fin and it is looking beautiful! In another week I plan to take a new photo and use one of the old photos I had and Photoshop it to were the first old photo is placed on top of the second new photo showing how much his tail has grown. I feel there might just be a little bit of growth. Again I could just be getting my hopes up. He’s been a real character over the weekend.


Instead of photos left to right, it is top to bottom. When I previewed the post it had the photos going left to right, and then I posted it - of course the photos are from top to bottom. That is my error.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hes looking awsome so far


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Hes looking awsome so far


Thanks, got any idea why he was such in a negative mood this weekend? Is it just they go through there personalitlies or could it be because of the new plants?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It might be that he is feeling better and his personality is coming out


----------



## Rollo (Jan 6, 2014)

Prince looks like he is coming along fine, best of luck with nursing him back to health!!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Rollo said:


> Prince looks like he is coming along fine, best of luck with nursing him back to health!!


Thanks Rollo for the luck!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 36*

Day 36 : Plants are dying and I'm having a hell of a time with this ten gallon tank. For some reason water just keeps accumalating on my stand. Prince's fin has grown a bit. You can defiently see the difference from my begining posts. I wanted to take a step back and let him heal. I felt like I was not seeing any changes, and I personally needed to feel like I was getting him to improve. So I stopped updating my blog - however we have now returned. My tank has become covered in alage and I believe from that and my led light - my plants are just decomposing... You will realize in a later picture these plants have died and I have replaced them with new ones. Prince is very active and enjoys being watch through the glass. He'll follow my finger and do a little dance for me. He's becoming so beautiful.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 71*

DAY 71 : Wow has it been this long?! I felt like I just got Prince the other day. After replacement of ten gallon tank, plants, and light - I have redone his whole home. I find Prince puffing himself up on occasion. I'm not sure why? His colors are showing so brightly. I like glancing at the blues and yellows that are held within his tail. Still his body remains mostly white. I added a new tank mate recently. An alage eater of coarse. To help with the ecosystem in my tank. Things are not balanced. I replaced plants. I went with a weedy looking plant, which you can notice is tall and thin. However I just put in there an annabis, I think that's what you call it. With big green leaves, and I'm loving the big green leaves. In the picture ending with #s233628, you will notice Prince in the night time glowing rock (I purchased at Wal-Mart - Make sure you have enough light or it will not light up at night.) Now, since I bought the algae eater and I've noticed since I put algae waffers in the rock (because that's where the algae eater like's to hang) Prince has been hanging out in there. Eating the waffers? Why? 

Prince, from what I have seen and the constant watching of them two in the same tank, does not mess with his tank mate. He enjoys his plants and watches us a lot. I still find him puffing up, still with the question as to why? Is he able to see his reflection? I'm not sure. 

Prince is having such a huge time eating the pelts I have been feeding him. They are to big for his mouth? What can I do about this? I have tried flakes... But flakes... Do not work for him, he just spits them out. I crush them and they fall to the ground - not like Prince has any issues picking it up off the ground. The first betta fish I have owned that will eat off the bottom of his tank.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

He looks absolutely amazing. If I didn't know that the fish in the beginning of your journal was still prince I would think that their different bettas! Amazing job with him, his progress is amazing. His colors are amazing, what a pretty boy he turned out to be :-D


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> He looks absolutely amazing. If I didn't know that the fish in the beginning of your journal was still prince I would think that their different bettas! Amazing job with him, his progress is amazing. His colors are amazing, what a pretty boy he turned out to be :-D


He does! He looks amazing! He was pure white and now he has such amazing colors. I never expected! And you can see some growth in his tail. He's body has even gone a little pinky, if that makes sense. He is not longer a pure white fish. I am guessing that means he is becoming more healthier?


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

I barely recognize Prince from that sad little fish you first posted! Wow! He's really flourished under your care!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow, you have done so well with him!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

BettaLover1313 said:


> I barely recognize Prince from that sad little fish you first posted! Wow! He's really flourished under your care!


 
Thank you! He has flourished. His tail will still take time to regrow, but he looks wonderful! Thanks for stopping by and voicing your apreciation!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

InStitches said:


> wow, you have done so well with him!


Thank you very much! I believe I have too! Still there is more work to alway be done to improve his life.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

He is incredible. Why did the Petco try to kill him. He wasn't going to die then and there with the fin rot and they tried to kill him while you were going to buy him. If only they can see him now. Their jaws would be on the floor. Also I thought they want to make money and would have said: If that lady wants this dying fish, let her have it and she will come back for another when this one dies. Seriously drugging a fish that has just fin rot is not cool! They just don't want to "waste" money trying to cure this fish.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

FishWhisperer said:


> He is incredible. Why did the Petco try to kill him. He wasn't going to die then and there with the fin rot and they tried to kill him while you were going to buy him. If only they can see him now. Their jaws would be on the floor. Also I thought they want to make money and would have said: If that lady wants this dying fish, let her have it and she will come back for another when this one dies. Seriously drugging a fish that has just fin rot is not cool! They just don't want to "waste" money trying to cure this fish.


I guess the guy thought he was helping. I think what he did was put too much medicine in with prince. I mean they only have like a cup maybe a cup and a half in there little containers - so if he goes and squirts the amount of medicine you would need for a ten gallon tank - I would think it would put any fish in shock. That's exactly what happened. So when he transfered him out of the medicine water, he threw him in icy cold water which probably stunned him more. But I stuck my hand in the water and made him move around. I kinda.. Chased him with my finger I guess you could say. I know it sounds crazy, but I followed my gut. My gut said "girl you better get him to move." So that's what I did. And then I took him home. And I made his life so much better. I'd like to think when he dances in the water and his fin flows so beautiful - that he's thanking me for bringing him home. He's beautiful now. Not that he wasn't then, I just saw the sick side of him - which made me want to heal him.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

FishWhisperer said:


> He is incredible. Why did the Petco try to kill him. He wasn't going to die then and there with the fin rot and they tried to kill him while you were going to buy him. If only they can see him now. Their jaws would be on the floor. Also I thought they want to make money and would have said: If that lady wants this dying fish, let her have it and she will come back for another when this one dies. Seriously drugging a fish that has just fin rot is not cool! They just don't want to "waste" money trying to cure this fish.


 
And thank you so much FishWhisperer for saying he is incredible! Because he is!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Absolutely. I love the copper base of his tail!


----------



## cmwong27 (Jun 4, 2014)

myprince said:


> I still find him puffing up, still with the question as to why? Is he able to see his reflection? I'm not sure.


Ares was swimming all over and puffing up after I put him in his new setup. My theory is that with a space so much larger and different than what he was used to, he was trying to figure out exactly which part he wanted to be his main territory. He was flaring over and over again when he finally got around to building his first nest in the space. Bubble, flare, bubble, flare.



myprince said:


> Prince is having such a huge time eating the pelts I have been feeding him. They are to big for his mouth? What can I do about this? I have tried flakes... But flakes... Do not work for him, he just spits them out. I crush them and they fall to the ground - not like Prince has any issues picking it up off the ground. The first betta fish I have owned that will eat off the bottom of his tank.


Ares totally eats off the ground too sometimes. Have you tried maybe crushing them and then feeding Prince off your finger tip so the food doesn't sink?



Also, any fin growing tips?


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

cmwong27 said:


> Ares was swimming all over and puffing up after I put him in his new setup. My theory is that with a space so much larger and different than what he was used to, he was trying to figure out exactly which part he wanted to be his main territory. He was flaring over and over again when he finally got around to building his first nest in the space. Bubble, flare, bubble, flare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have tried to crush them up with my fingers, but I'm so clumsy that stuff goes everywhere. I have been using two spoons or a knife and a spoon but I'm find it chops it up way to fine - as if I was feeding fry.

Could be. I ended up having to change his tank, because it was leaking out of the bottom - so that could be why. I recently did that. 

Also I'm going to have to look for substrant like that. I like the way the dirt lyes at the bottom too. It has a neat look. I use a water treatment called something like leaf zone, but I'm not sure who it is by. I have spent a lot of money on plants just to have them keep dying. I just don't understand what I'm messing up on.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

cmwong27 said:


> Also, any fin growing tips?


 
Prince gets fed a lot of different things. I feed him pellets, freeze dried blood worms (on occasion!), and I have my own setup of live brine shrimp that I have hatch from their eggs. I'm not sure if the food has helped his fin grow back. I do not do to much with the water/ecosystem. I try not to use a lot of sterilizers or chemicals - UNLESS I HAVE TOO. So I am not really sure what makes their fins grow back. I just try to give then different types of chow, keep the tank clean, attempt to keep them happy, and lots of plants. He's just started to grow his fin back and it came in a completely different color then what he was when I first bought him.


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey! I really enjoyed reading through your journey with Prince. It was so great to see the huge changes in him :-D He has such a cute little face, too. Consider me a Prince fan!!!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

autojoy said:


> Hey! I really enjoyed reading through your journey with Prince. It was so great to see the huge changes in him :-D He has such a cute little face, too. Consider me a Prince fan!!!


Thank you! You'll have to see when I upload the new pictures of him. They are just a few days older, but you might be able to see more changes. Thanks so much for commenting and voicing your opinion. Appriciate everyone's comments!


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 80*

DAY 80 of Transformation
I have noticed Prince’s top fin never really stands straight up like most other bettas. I have been showing him off recently to family members and friends. They are ‘aawwweedd’ with the changes that have taken place. Prince has been very quick in front of the aquarium – making snapping a shot of him difficult. Plants so far have not died, but I feel like are challenging. I plan to redo my substrate and I’m expecting to buy some root tabs too. That may help with the plants, I am praying it does. Prince has enjoyed the plants ever since I have put them in there with him. So, I want to keep him in a planted tank.

As for an update not pertaining to this – I am going through a really rough time. My mother’s (family) dog is getting put down today and it’s been hard on me. I really haven’t realized how long he has been alive. We’ve had him since I was a kid and even back then I got on the pour dogs nervous. But still, it’s the fact that I grew up with him and now he is passing away. 
“All Dogs Go To Heaven.”


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im sorry to hear about your mom's family dog . I know how hard it can be especialy when you grow up with a dog. May he rest in peace 


Prince is looking gorgeous, his fins are so flowey, and his colors suit him well.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Im sorry to hear about your mom's family dog . I know how hard it can be especialy when you grow up with a dog. May he rest in peace


Thank you so much for your comment. It is hard. You really don't realize how quick time goes when you are younger. I am twenty two and damn, after high school everything went quicker.



Sabina88 said:


> Prince is looking gorgeous, his fins are so flowey, and his colors suit him well.


He is. I'm wondering why his top fin though is always curled over? Is that a genetic thing?


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

I apologize for the crappy update. I have no photos to offer right at this moment per - I was in my garden a lot over the weekend. However! I did get somethings for Prince's space! I bought another plant.. I also dug up all the other plants and stuck root tabs underneath each of them. With the two big leaf plants I placed two tabs underneath them and for the one skinny plant I placed one root tab. That is a total of five tabs, in a ten gallon tank. I also added 5 ml of API's Leaf Zone. Which made my water completely green tinked - looking. I found over the weekend the more my hand is in Prince's tank the more he investagates what I'm doing. I found it neat. I also did a 25% water change. I wanted to be able to vaccum up the junk that is collecting at the bottom of the tank. So tank matenince was taken care of this week. If I get home at a decent time from work today, I'd like to take a video of me having my hands in Prince's tank and the way he acts.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Here are pictures of the three plants currently in Prince's tank. ON another post I have going - I am learning how to fix certain things about these plants. Like the one decaying and my lighting.


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

Droppy fin,
I recently took a picture of Prince, again with his find. It like stays bunched up - unless he is flarring.
Take a look - any ideas why?


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

*Day 85!*

Day 85 of Transfirmation.
I love how I can catch Prince hanging on the leaves of the plants. He loves them. He is constantly in and out. Swimming through the plants. I think a NPT is beautiful. I've still be working on my hand in the tank and Prince rubbing up to it. I am trying to get him use to my hand so I am able to run him more. I am still working on currently getting a video of this. So please do not judge until you see. In no way am I harming my fish. I wouldn't have spent so much time on him - if that was my goal. 

He's doing well. Fins are growing back beautiful. Colors are flowing. He's quick, and not so camera friendly anymore. However, that's okay. I like a little of a challenge. I hope you enjoy!


----------

